# New Book on Compound bows



## MERLIN 1400 (Jun 16, 2002)

I got mine


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

Just ordered mine, I need all the help I can get right now.

Alaska Sam


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

If it hasn't arrived yet your book should be there anyday now Alaska_Sam. Once you get it let me know what you think.


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

Marcus:

I have received the CD, have not had time to really get into it. I will contact you when I do.

Alaska Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

*Appears to be an excellent book*

I will be looking to order a copy as soon as I can make it to the book store.

Thanks Marcus

I need all the help I can get. I just switched to a Stan because of punching the trigger.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

*Phone # to order book*

Marcus,
Do you have a phone # to order the book or cd you mentioned?
I rather order through phone than on line.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

No sorry Daniel at the moment we only accept either cash, cheque or online with paypal as I don't have credit card facilities personally. You can also transfer into my bank account if you wish. Email me at [email protected] and we can talk more about it (as can anyone else)

thanks


----------



## SteveFSA (May 21, 2002)

I ordered mine. Marcus, I take it it's about two weeks shipping to get a CD to the states? Is that right? I'm really looking forward to this. I've yet to find a book that focuses entirely on advanced free style shooting. This looks like the one.

Thanks again, Steve


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

When will a printed version (book) be ready?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Steve
Yep this should cover you. It should arrive next week, was shipped last week. 1-2 weeks to the US I believe. If you to download a copy email me, it's 9mb. 

Jim
Not sure yet. Still chasing that up. At this point no solid release date. Sorry.


----------



## SteveFSA (May 21, 2002)

Marcus, I would like to download it. You don't have an email address listed on the board, could you email me?

[email protected]


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

I got my copy a while a go and read the lot last week whilst I traveled.

I gotta say that it is a must have. Specific area re sigths, field archery and grip were fantastic and insigthful. 

cheers

tonyd


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

Marcus

I received my book. Due to my hunting trip and other items I have not had time to completly review it yet. I will email you with my thoughts after I have completed reading it.

Sam Weatherford (Dba Alaska Sam)


----------

